# Post Your Hate Song



## pinkrasputin

So what are some good songs to listen to you when you are in hate mode?

This is all I got:




Sorry All American Rejects fans. I like them too but I feel it's a little more personal this way. :wink:


----------



## Nasmoe

Gangsta rap


----------



## Aerorobyn

"Gives You Hell" is one of mine.


----------



## pinkrasputin

I need to say, I'm really enjoying all the hate in this room :happy:



Aerorobyn said:


> "Gives You Hell" is one of mine.


 I know. You gave it to me and I stole it. :tongue:

I found more:


This was always one of my favs in high school. This is a stupid video someone made to it though, since the song is deeper than the physical. But always loved this song:

U.G.L.Y. by Fishbone





Lyin Ass Bitch:





Haha. And really old:

Love Stinks, Yeah Yeah :laughing:





Godsmack starts at :13


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## pinkrasputin

Cruciferae said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuDJmVkPYpw


Omg Cruciferae. Where the hell has that been hiding? Lol. That's beautiful and I don't have another video so I'll just repost it. :laughing:. 

[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuDJmVkPYpw[/video]


----------



## Fanille

Here are some of mine:


----------



## Darkestblue

My favorite band to listen to when I'm pissed.


----------



## limelight3

hahah what a great thread. These two are my favorites:





and.....





hahahahah. Hooray for Adam Sandler. :crazy:


----------



## pinkrasputin

limelight3 said:


> hahah what a great thread. These two are my favorites:
> YouTube - The Wedding Singer - Love Stinks (Adam Sandler)
> 
> and.....
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> hahahahah. Hooray for Adam Sandler. :crazy:


Omg, you need to repost the Adam Sandler "Somebody Kill Me" video so we can see it. That is hysterical!

This one is so great. They should put it in greeting cards. You know. Like the ones that play music when you open them. Sort of like a Break Up card to give to your soon to be ex :crazy::


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

I couldn't find a video of it, but back in the day whenever I'd have "girl problems" I'd slide into this dark hole where Type O Negative's Xero Tolerance made a lot of sense to me. That was a really healthy time in my life. :happy:


----------



## limelight3

here. I'll try it again.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Drewbie

pinkrasputin said:


> Omg Cruciferae. Where the hell has that been hiding? Lol. That's beautiful and I don't have another video so I'll just repost it. :laughing:.
> 
> [url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuDJmVkPYpw[/URL]


I lurk the queerest parts of the internet. :tongue:


@Big bad wolf: Those are a few of my feel good songs. :wink:


Another of my hate songs:


----------



## Rogue Eagle

definitely my 'fuck you and fuck life' song.






my 'I need more adrenaline to hate you even more than I already do' song.






my 'I'm feeling a lot of angry emotions and I want take it out on your drumkit' song.


----------



## L'Empereur

:dry:


----------



## Slider

What we need is less hate and more:


----------



## Veritas




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## FiNe SiTe

I don't know maybe something like this?


----------



## Bote

MSI - Stupid Mofo


----------



## SyndiCat

I should have known better when you started to act weird
We could've... HEY! Where you going? Get back here!
You can't run from me Kim
It's just us, nobody else!
You're only making this harder on yourself
Ha! Ha! Got'cha!
Ahh! 
Ha! Go ahead yell!
Here I'll scream with you!
AH SOMEBODY HELP!
Don't you get it bitch, no one can hear you?
Now shut the fuck up and get what's comin to you
You were supposed to love me
*Kim chokes*
NOW BLEED! BITCH, BLEED!
BLEED! BITCH, BLEED! BLEED!


----------



## SyndiCat

I'm feeling mean today
Not lost, not blown away
Just irritated and quite hated
Self control breaks down
Why's everything so tame
I like my life insane
I'm fabricating and debating
Who I'm gonna kick around

Right now 
can't find a way to get across the hate when I see you
Right now 
I'm feeling strange inside I wanna slash and beat you
Right now 
I rip apart the things inside that excite you
Right now 
I can't control myself I fucking hate you!


----------



## MonieJ

Linkin Park





Apocalyptica





hm about as angry as I get XD


----------



## jdmn

Oh I really feel this one a lot when I'm angry.. _"stupid fuck"_

Damn, it seems that VEVO youtube videos can't appear here.


----------



## clear moon

: D


----------



## Darkestblue

always dir en grey


----------

